# [SOLVED] HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

I recently purchased a refurbished laptop from Newegg and, since the day I bought it, it has been turning off while I watch videos. Youtube, google video, break, any video sites at all. 

To try to fix this I have: tried using IE, updated, uninstalled and reinstalled flash player multiple times, got a laptop cooling pad (albeit I don't think the system is overheating, as it runs Skyrim on high settings without problems), contacted HP support while my limited warranty was still available.

The laptop is running Windows 7. I have updated the bios, updated the video card drivers, installed all relevant updates via windows update.

This is the laptop I purchased: Newegg.com - Refurbished: HP Pavilion dv6-6135DX Refurbished Notebook AMD A-Series A8-3500M(1.5GHz) 15.6" 6GB Memory DDR3 640GB HDD Blu-Ray Drive AMD Radeon HD 6750M

I'll provide any additional information that you need.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

This could be an overheating problem. Clean all air ports with a can of compressed air. Go into BIOS and look at the temps, and voltage readings and post here.


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

If it was overheating, wouldn't it be doing so when I play Skyrim on high settings? That's pretty damn graphics intensive, and I have no problems with it what-so-ever, even for hours on end.

EDIT: Also, the issue has been there since day 1, and I got a decent cooling pad recently as well, none of these solved the issue.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Try Updating Adobe Flash Player, and graphics drivers and chipset (Install Chipset drivers first.

Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6135dx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Adobe Flash Player uncheck Mcafee's Security Plan Plus and download and install Browsers must be closed when installing.


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

I've done absolutely all of that multiple times already to no avail.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Have you tried other browsers like Chrome Firefox and Opera?


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

The problem originated on firefox, and happens in IE as well.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Which Security software are you running? Anti Virus etc....?


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Microsoft Security Essentials for anti-virus. No other specific security software besides the windows defaults.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Is the laptop shutting down or restarting?

What is listed in Device Manager under Display Adapters.

The issue may be related to the switchable graphics.


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

It is powering off. Immediate black screen, no power, no restart. 

AMD Radeon HD 6750M.
AMD Radeon HD 6620G.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Have you tried contacting HP? The system should still have the limited warranty.

You most likely have a problem with one of the graphics chip.


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

I did, they didn't help before the warranty expired and the warranty has since expired because it is a refurbished model with a 90 day limited warranty.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

What are the video settings set to in the BIOS?


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

I'm not sure, it's my girlfriend's laptop, I've been trying to troubleshoot it for her but she's away for the week and not the most computer literate person to attempt to coach through instant messengers.

Another curious thing, she can watch videos just fine if they're on her computer, but streaming media causes the shut downs...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

From the BIOS (F10 at HP Logo) go to System Configuration > Video Display and note the setting.


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

She went into System Configuration and said the only options were "Language, SMV Support, Fan always on, Action Keys Mode, and Boot Options."


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Bump. Still having that issue. Another issue that is happening, while League of Legends is in the loading screen, it sometimes crashes. But once it is fully loaded, there are no problems with it, it's very confusing. Still no issues with playing Skyrim on high settings, though.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Right-Click on the empty desktop and select *Switchable Graphics*

If no option then open CCC and check the switchable graphics section. What are the settings.


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Browse for "other applications" and set Flash as well as MS Silverlight to High Performance.

Also, did you install the video drivers through Windows Update or through AMD.com?


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Both, had issues regardless of where the installation was from. (installed from one, tried videos, crashed, installed from the other, tried videos, crashed.) 

Changed the settings, it's still crashing.


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Bump. This problem is frustrating her, which is by proxy frustrating me.


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Bump.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Uninstall your video drivers (both from AMD and from Windows Update) then install the latest video driver package from the HP website.


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Tried that, took a bit longer for it to shut down than usual, but it still did.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Do you have the laptop in your possession or is it still in your GFs?


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

She's back, so it's here with me.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Install CPUID Hardware monitor (CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting). Run the program during normal use (except when running videos) then report the current/min/max temps.

Also, follow the instructions in the following thread and post the zipped file in your next reply. This will give us a load of system information that will be useful in pinpointing the problem.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

All right, I'll do that, however, there's no BSOD. It simply acts as if it is losing power, not shutting down, crashing, or restarting.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

I understand. The app and instructions collect more than just BSOD dumps. It collects hardware and software/driver information that can help us try to pinpoint the problem.


----------



## Mechyuske (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Uninstalling and reinstalling ALL of the drivers worked! Thank you.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop Shutting Down During Videos*

Glad you got it sorted!


----------

